# تشاؤميات!!!



## ابن سينا (26 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
-ألم...وجع...آهات...تبًا لتلك الحياة
-كلما وُلد طفل جديد ويصرخ صرخة تشق صمت الحياة,كلما سُجلت ضحية جديدة من ضحايا البربرية الإنسانية
-أنا...من أنا؟,..أنا نقطة من الام وجراح البشر..
-كلما تشأمت يقولون:لما التشاؤم؟
أمن مفر من التشاؤم والهاوية مستقر الدّنى.


----------



## miltronique (23 يوليو 2011)

سئمت هذه الحياة لا أريد أن أعيش بها أريد أن أنتحر
سأشنق نفسي وأرتاح من هذه الحياة
لكني عندما وضعت الحبل حول رقبتي شعرت بالاختناق وسئمت الموت ولا أريد أن أراه
لذا الحياة أفضل سأبحث عن شيء آخر


----------

